# For Better or Worse, the 1937 Topolino is Built



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Building this car from scratch was a good learning experience, though I wish the car had turned out better. I learned not to go gung-ho with the belt sander and to not be so impatient in carving, to not settle on so-so pictures, and how to adjust the wheel wells to the chassis. 

I found plenty of pics on the Topolino, but it wasn't until today, after I had already put the grill on, that I found excellent side views and discovered my error. I went mostly off of a 3-view that I had found. Based on some of the photos, I thought that the nose should be closer to the fenders, but the blueprint said otherwise. Today, I found a great sideview. Had I lowered the hood about 2-3 mm, that would have made the windshield to the rear window level, making the cab taller and more accurate. Thus, it looks more like a hot-rod with the lowered roof.

I fixed most of the symmetry issues, but the rear fenders needed a lot of work. Using the inaccurate blueprint, I took off too much material on the rear fenders with the belt sander. Thus, I had to build it up with styrene plastic and hope that it comes out smoothly when I paint.

Carving the outline of the roof was a challenge. The photos that I found were not really great in showing the transition from the windshield to the front windows, so I made an educated guess. Plus, I had to accomodate for the mistake on the hood. I made the side windows stand out as the upper roof portion appeared to be recessed. I need to learn how to recess the windows like the Tyco and AFX cars do.

I am bummed that it isn't 100% accurate, but I think that it is presentable. At any rate, it is done and ready for paint. I pictured the VW Bug next to the Topolino for a size comparison.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I think you did a great job on it !! cant wait to see it painted ..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Jim, look at it this way, it's an HO Slotcar, and I don't believe that Any HO Slot Car ever made, is a True- 100% Accurate model of the 1:1 original car. And Yours is better than alot of HO Bodies sold by the Major manufacturers !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed!! Considering that that started as a block of acrylic, I'd say it came out great! Don't be so critical of yourself. What you have is a very special talent. The only time any of the slot car manufacturers made anything accurate was most likely pure coincidence!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Jim I also agree with what Joe said. I have build bodies
and parts from sheet plastic but nothing comparing
to this. Your Fiat came out really nice and you should
be proud of it. Paint it up, detail it and have fun with
it.Besides your probably the only one in the entire
HO world that has a Fiat that has fenders and
doesn't have a huffer sticking out the hood
and wheelie bars


Kevin


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim you do soom very Cool STUFF!! 

Bz


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Roll with it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think it turned out great JK! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

*1948 Fiat Topolino Painted*

So...I changed the date to 1948 since that is the year of the car that I my friend owns and I patterned the paint scheme after his. He said that, though there was a style change in the Model B, that it wasn't much different than the 1937-47 Model A series. Since I am running out of MB space, I posted it under my gallery here: http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=511

The next project I am working on is a 1970-71 Pantera. The body is already cut out and I began carving it last night.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Whatever year you call it, it's looks Great to me  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great to me too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I highly recommend getting a Photobucket account. It's free, and bypasses the picture limits you have hosting pix here. It takes minutes to sign up, and loading is easier than ever by holding the control button and left clicking the pix you want loaded that are on your camera software (to highlight multiple pix), and dragging and dropping in the "load pix here" window on PB. For ease of finding stuff down the road, I suggest making a habit of putting similar bodies in their own albums. It'll make finding stuff easier 2 years from now. You can also do it the old fashioned way of browsing files to find them that way. If you need help, I'll be more than happy to assist you setting your PB up. There are a couple other steps that will make picture posting easier, but you would need to have the account open first.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

I have a Flickr account that I have posted several projects on. Is there an advantage of Photobucket over Flickr?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks Great & cool with the fenders. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You learn with every build, keep carving those bodies! ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1948 looks great all painted up and mounted. 

Looks like you are on the road to fun, fun, fun!!

Bz


----------

